# The pumping station..admin and treatment blocks



## Mikeymutt (May 14, 2017)

So this place has been a bane for me over the years.three years of trying.last year I succsessfly managed to get in the pump house.but the larger building at the back eluded me.anyway I found a way in this time.the block is really two.the old Victorian part.and the newer part which was offices.maybe for industrial use too.i am not sure of the set up off the site.i had to enter the two blocks seperatly.the newer block housed a cabinet makers,but I think looking at the state of it they have long vacated.the old bit is stripped.but some lovely Windows,and a lovely traditional spiral staircase which is a favourite of mine now.it was worth it for that alone really.finally pleased to crack this last bit.here is a link to the pump house report what sits opposite it

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/industrial-sites/34092-pumping-station-norfolk.html

The old Victorian treatment block 






























































The newer more modern block.not as interesting as the other one and cluttered with stuff.





























The original outside toilet.







The original railways love news running between the pump house and main building.


----------



## mockingbird (May 14, 2017)

Made it look a beauty mate


----------



## HughieD (May 15, 2017)

Remember the pump-house report from a while back. The rest of this place is equally amazing. Again, fantastic work Mikey.


----------



## krela (May 15, 2017)

Brilliant stuff MM. Thank you.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 15, 2017)

Nicely done. Looks like the newer building has a lot of recyclable wood. The building looks in good shape.


----------



## Malenis (May 15, 2017)

Top work!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 16, 2017)

Thank you all for the nice comments.it's certainly a nice old building..and Hugh.you would be shocked what was laying in the newer bit


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 17, 2017)

you make humps of pigeon poo look attractive, amazin that

Fab pics again!

It was sealed when I went so I'm puttin me boots on now lol


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 17, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments.it's certainly a nice old building..and Hugh.you would be shocked what was laying in the newer bit



Looks like a run-of-the-mill ordinary workshop to make shuttering. Nothing in particular special, well except for the amount of recyclable plywood going about. Was there more? I'm unshockable.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2017)

Ace report with so many original features.


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2017)

That set must-have taken a bit of sorting, as good as always Mikey, Thanks
Nice Belfast


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2017)

That set must-have taken a bit of sorting, as good as always Mikey, Thanks
Nice Belfast


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Looks like a run-of-the-mill ordinary workshop to make shuttering. Nothing in particular special, well except for the amount of recyclable plywood going about. Was there more? I'm unshockable.



It was a cabinet makers workshop.specialising in hand made kitchens.there was a lot of gear left


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2017)

smiler said:


> That set must-have taken a bit of sorting, as good as always Mikey, Thanks
> Nice Belfast



That bit with the Belfast was a nightmare too shoot.but did not want to let you down


----------



## Potter (May 21, 2017)

Excellent. Now to check out your report of the pump house.


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 23, 2017)

Looks acracking place those lovely detail window shots,cracking set dude


----------



## merribrody (May 31, 2017)

That staircase is amazingly beautiful. I would love to have one of them. Lovely set.


----------

